# Anyone interested in testing out a new weight lifting app?



## eatcravemove (Oct 2, 2014)

Hello - I am helping develop a weight lifting app and am looking for weight lifters interested in testing it out.

If you would like to be part of a beta test group, then please sign up here:

http://weightlifters.launchrock.com

Also, feel free to PM me if you have any questions.

Thanks!


----------



## PillarofBalance (Oct 2, 2014)

Good luck with the development. Can I ask how you will differentiate yourself from the multitude of other apps out there?


----------



## Pinkbear (Oct 2, 2014)

Link doesn't work


----------



## eatcravemove (Oct 2, 2014)

Thanks.

There are few weight lifting apps out there are have a very clean UI.  

Our app will provide tracking of weight lifting workouts, have a social component, and also include an animal component (you'll see what I mean if you test it or use the app in the future).  It will also have a clean and intuitive UI.


----------



## eatcravemove (Oct 2, 2014)

Pinkbear said:


> Link doesn't work



It is the correct link.  You can try copying/pasting:  http://weightlifters.launchrock.com/


----------



## stonetag (Oct 3, 2014)

Animal component, go on...


----------



## Joliver (Oct 3, 2014)

Sure.......


----------



## ECKSRATED (Oct 3, 2014)

Is it bench everyday compatible?


----------



## Big Worm (Oct 3, 2014)

Will it work on my flip phone?


----------



## eatcravemove (Oct 3, 2014)

ECKSRATED said:


> Is it bench everyday compatible?



Yes, it is bench everyday compatible


----------



## eatcravemove (Oct 3, 2014)

Big Worm said:


> Will it work on my flip phone?



no - it only works with touch-screen devices that run on either iOS (apple's operating system) or Android (Google's operating system) devices.  This includes the following mobile devices: iPhone, iPad, iPad mini, iPod Touch,  Nexus, HTC, and Galaxy.


----------

